

How to make Free Voice Call from Web browser  - ravishankar
http://latestgeeknews.blogspot.com/2008/03/how-to-make-free-voice-call-from-web.html

======
bayareaguy
The model is different, but this reminds me of <http://www.jaxtr.com>

